# port-a-cath



## efuhrmann (Oct 13, 2009)

I was ready to code this with diagnosis of breast cancer since the patient will be receiving chemo, however when I look at EncoderPro and see the LCD from TrailBlazer's this is not a covered diagnosis.  What does everyone else use for the diagnosis in a case like this?


----------



## hmanning (Oct 13, 2009)

I have used the breast cancer code specific to area (174.0-174.9) with CPT code 36561 and it has paid, hope that helps!!!


----------



## ASH527 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Porta cath dx*

I also use the cancer, leukemia or illness the pt has & have not had any problems getting pd - hope this helps


----------

